# Xfinity on Demand and CL-13 Error



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Does anyone know what this error is? Tried renting a movie twice and got this error. Went through the third time.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Still getting this error in the Altanta market. Not sure if anyone else is experiencing this. Comcast sent a refresh signal to my CableCARD. Hoping this helps.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Just had online tech support send a refresh to the CableCARD. They had me pull it out, wait 30 seconds, then reinsert it.

I was able to purchase immediately without an error. Here's hoping it's fixed it permanently.


----------



## Atlanta Graphic (Jul 31, 2003)

I am having the same issue (CL-13 Error) in Atlanta. I am only able to access VOD programming after the 10th or so attempt. It is just getting the program to start that is the issue. 10 attempts is hyperbole, the actual number of attempts varies. I usually give up after 10 attempts -- if 10 tries would guarantee that number 11 would work, I wouldn't mind the 10 previous tries so much. Once a program is streaming, everything is fine throughout the program -- no disconnect.

I tried the fix that GeekMedic suggested, but I am having the same issue (multiple failed attempts to view programming). After sending "hits" (same as a refresh?) to my card, the tech suggested swapping cards, but I am dubious that a bad card is the issue. I have a strong signal and the card has performed flawlessly since I added it to my Roamio.

Anyone else able to resolve the same error on their Roamio? With or without tech support?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm suspicious the online rep unpaired then repaired the TiVo. I haven't gotten a CL-13 error while purchasing movies since the rep did whatever. I have gotten the error when restarting a paused movie (when it exits out of the pause screen back to the VOD main screen after a prolonged pause). 

Did you call Comcast or try online? Also, make sure you have the Premiere billing code on your account. 

Good luck trying to get it fixed. Hopefully it'll work soon.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Atlanta Graphic said:


> I am having the same issue (CL-13 Error) in Atlanta. I am only able to access VOD programming after the 10th or so attempt. It is just getting the program to start that is the issue. 10 attempts is hyperbole, the actual number of attempts varies. I usually give up after 10 attempts -- if 10 tries would guarantee that number 11 would work, I wouldn't mind the 10 previous tries so much. Once a program is streaming, everything is fine throughout the program -- no disconnect.
> 
> I tried the fix that GeekMedic suggested, but I am having the same issue (multiple failed attempts to view programming). After sending "hits" (same as a refresh?) to my card, the tech suggested swapping cards, but I am dubious that a bad card is the issue. I have a strong signal and the card has performed flawlessly since I added it to my Roamio.
> 
> Anyone else able to resolve the same error on their Roamio? With or without tech support?


Isn't VOD handled pretty much the same way as SDV? I think the cable system has to allocate a physical channel from a limited pool so that you can tune your show (maybe along with others who want the same program). But what if all channels in the pool are already in use? Then you would surely get some kind of error, possibly like "CL-13", indicating that you'll just have to wait until some resources free up. I think sometimes people blame their TiVos when the cable system is just doing what it's designed to do.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> Isn't VOD handled pretty much the same way as SDV? I think the cable system has to allocate a physical channel from a limited pool so that you can tune your show (maybe along with others who want the same program). But what if all channels in the pool are already in use? Then you would surely get some kind of error, possibly like "CL-13", indicating that you'll just have to wait until some resources free up. I think sometimes people blame their TiVos when the cable system is just doing what it's designed to do.


It's a timing error and isn't the same as the error for bandwidth not available.


----------



## Atlanta Graphic (Jul 31, 2003)

u1drwhy said:


> Hey y'all: search the forums for my post: " Xfinity On Demand: GSM-11 and CL-14 Service Errors ", see if this answers your question.


Thanks for digging deeper on this problem. Changing the billing code seemed dubious to me and the TiVo rep was puzzled by this remedy as well. I think that my problem must have something to do with the initial handshake.

I tried checking the physical connection and have successfully accessed VOD programming while physically twisting and untwisting the cable connector while the request was processing. Once the programming starts, I can leave it alone. Obviously, getting behind the TiVo to fiddle around with the connection is not a desirable solution.


----------



## mrludwig (Jun 8, 2008)

I just had CL-13 happen a few times. The first time, it did seem like a timing problem (I'm a senior computer system programmer specializing in concurrency). Before CL-13 happened the first time this evening, after selecting a show to watch, while the "Please wait..." icon was in the middle of the screen, the audio started for a few seconds before the CL-13 appeared.

I retried a couple of times, all giving the same error, but not including the audio, which only happened the first time. This had happened before, and I'd not paid attention to the specific error code until now. (I've received ERR-16 numerous times, but without the few seconds of audio-without-video.)

I went out of VoD, by pushing the TiVo button, then back into VoD and down through the menus to the same show. Then it worked.

It's clear VoD is a separate application on the platform, and it's not hard to imagine there are some subtle timing problems, since dealing with devices like a cable interface must be full of subtle timing stuff since it's all "real-time" programming.

I recommend going out of the VoD application and coming back in if this happens. It might help....

This was on a TiVo mini, connected to a TiVo Roamio Pro by 100-base T home networking. I'm in Minneapolis. An hour earlier, when I tried to watch the same show, I received ERR-16, which I think means there's no available bandwidth. This time when I tried it was after 10pm, so bandwidth was available.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

